# NY/NJ Striper-Bluefish tournament



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

On Saturday, October 8th and Sunday, October 9, 2005, the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association will be holding its Third Annual Striped Bass/Bluefish Tournament in Lower New York Harbor and surrounding waters. The purpose of the tournament is to promote the majesty and bounty of the Hudson River and the NY Bight, as well as to raise funds for our HRFA Youth Angler and Scholarship Programs. 



The HRFA is offering this two-day tournament event for a registration fee of $25.00 if paid on or before September 30, 2005. After September 30th, the fee is $35.00. All registrations must be completed by Friday, October 7, 2004. You can register on our website at www.HRFA.US or by mail to HRFA, PO Box 421, Cresskill, NJ 07626, $25 if postmarked before October 1st. You can also register in-person at the Outdoorsman in Cliffside Park, Levey’s in Dumont, Moe’s Bait and Tackle in Jersey City and True World Marine and Top Shelf Fishing Bait & Tackle, both in Bayonne.



There are ten cash prizes. For Striped Bass, there are five categories of prizes. A $1,000.00 Bonus for the largest bass released alive with $500.00 for First place; $250.00 for Second and $l50.00 for Third, and $100.00 for Fourth Place. For Bluefish, 1St Place $500.00; 2nd $250.00; 3rd $150.00, and $100.00 for Fourth and Fifth Places. All prizes will be awarded at our regular monthly meeting on Tuesday, October 11, 2005 at 7:45PM at the Ridgefield Park Elks. All winners are encouraged to attend and collect their winnings and have their picture taken for our Hall of Fame. This year, don’t put your boat away until the last big Striped Bass has left the New York Bight.



2005 marks our first association with the National Striped Bass Association. The NSBA , best known for freshwater Stripers, is trying to inaugurate a salt water Striper contest trail. The NSBA will invite our top three finishers to their National Tournament. Details on the NSBA and their Striper tubes can be explained on the website, Fishnsba.com. NSBA will also make twenty-five Striper tubes available for demonstration purposes.



Please note this is an easy tournament to win with ten cash prizes. There will also be additional prizes for all kids who are entered. Last year there were less than 200 anglers registered, ( 10 out of 200) which is much better odds than the lottery. Most of the fair weather or “Sunday Fisherman” have washed, cleaned and covered their boat for the winter. Only the healthy, hearty, competent, confident and die-hards remain. Which one are you? Only time and registration will tell. 



Tightlines, Jim Campbell

Tournament Director HRFA


----------

